# cooper update



## dovey0805 (May 24, 2019)

hi there cooper is doing great at 11 weeks and 5 days he is 29.6 lbs..... he loves to play the only thing is he hates the broom goes after it everytime i sweep...... we have a 20lb dog also he was trying to play with her and she wanted no part of it so when she growled at him he thought it was play time so he would bark like a nutcase i am working with him and telling him no it seems to be working i can redirect his attention most time but now the cat no matter what i say or do he just wants to play with her shes old and really isnt a fan of him im going to keep trying to make him listen he is very smart at 9 weeks he sits gives both paws lays down and rolls over he is great on a leash i am trying to teach him stay now but his attention only lasts a short time ....... any secrets to make him focus on me would make my life better thanks here is some pics of the little sweetie


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

What a cutie! Love his ears!


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

That dog is probably no good. Just send him here.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Cute puppy! At 11 or 12 wks my advice would be to slow down and just enjoy your puppy. He's not yet mature enough to teach him to stay, and trying to now is likely to set him back later, because as you mentioned little puppies have short attention spans and very little impulse control. At this age teach him things that involve movement, sit, down, back up, spin, come, stand up, etc. And get him used to following you and watching you for ques/instructions using lots of treats and praise.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Haha!You already have a black dog @Hellish but I don't,so I think he should be mine

Seriously though,if you can get him to stay for just a few seconds and increase the duration a little at a time you'll be successful.Don't move too far away at first,just one step away.Baby steps


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

At this age the only stay I practice is sitting two seconds before being fed. That is huge on impulse control and a good foundation for when he is older.


----------



## dovey0805 (May 24, 2019)

haha too funny but he is a great dog and hes all mine lol to be honest i wanted color on him and was a bit disappointed at first as i really didnt hear of all black german shepherd dogs but to see him he is absolutely beautiful and wouldnt trade him for the world it’s amazing how many people say how beautiful he is and what kind of dog he is then you get the people that say awww what a beautiful lab you have lmao


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Awe, too cute. I am in love with the blacks. Ozzy is my first black, always had sables but now the next pup we get will be black. We always get so many compliments and yes, the infamous what kind of dog is he. You will get that a lot.


----------



## dovey0805 (May 24, 2019)

i posted his weight at 11 weeks and 5 days he is 29.6 lbs is that a good weight for a male at that age and roughly how big will he get


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

At that age Ozzy was 28lbs. Today at 17mo he is 74.7. Every dog is diff but you can get an idea by the size of the parents. Puppy’s grow quickly but slow down at around 6-8 mo.


----------

